# Custom door for a wierd size frame?



## irw (17 Dec 2019)

Hey folks,
Hoping the wealth of knowledge on here may help me with a DIY thing in the house I'm struggling with at the moment...

Basically, I've got a very weird sized door frame:









I've got a feeling there's a fair chance this frame isn't original to the house (namely because the wall paper goes underneath it!), but when we moved in, there was a bi-fold door in the gap, that didn't work particularly well, and had to come out to accommodate the extra 35mm or so that the floor gained with the UFH/laminate boards. This door opened to the right of the first picture, and 'into' the room that the second picture is taken from.

Now that I'm back off tour, and it's getting colder, I'd like to put a new door in, as I spend a lot of time in this room (essentially it's the home office/where the computers are), and I've installed the facility to be able to heat it independently to the rest of the house, but all of the heat is going straight back through the open doorway!

We'd like to have something similar to this:




But in a bi/tri fold option, as the positioning of the lightswitch precludes a standard double opening door, unless we had one big and one small (30cm or so) leaf, which isn't out of the question. Simliarly, one 95cm door would also work, as it would open onto a blank wall (this would actually be the preferred option I feel).

The problem is, I can't seem to find anywhere that has such a thing in suitable sizes to make something out of. Even the few websites I've visited that say they do 'custom' sizes don't have options for a 95.5cm wide frame. Anyone have any ideas for something that won't break the bank? I know there's a few handy people on here who may even be able to whittle one up, so feel free to PM me. with an idea of cost if so.

If I had the time to do it myself, I would, but I have the feeling it would end up taking me much longer than I would want it to, and it would probably involve buying a new chop saw, along with all the repercussions that would have of retrofitting it into the workbench where the old one is!


----------



## I like Skol (17 Dec 2019)

What's the nearest next size down in width? You could always reduce the opening size slightly by modifying the frame, either remove the frame and pack off the wall or reduce the opening by fitting liners inside the existing opening.


----------



## sheddy (17 Dec 2019)

Talk it through with a decent local carpenter, he would soon sort it.


----------



## Beebo (17 Dec 2019)

sheddy said:


> Talk it through with a decent local carpenter, he would soon sort it.


That is the best option, but not the cheapest. We had an arch that needed a door, the finished product was fantastic, and visitors often commented on how good it looked, it was expensive, but worth it.


----------



## Mark Grant (17 Dec 2019)

You should be able to buy a fire door 'blank', I used to use these occaisionally.
They are 3ft x 7ft, so still a bit small width wise and would be a solid flush door but closest 'off the shelf' idea that I can think of.
I think I'd fit new linings either side to maintain symmetry and hang a standard door.


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Dec 2019)

I would get a standard 36" door and then just line out the other inch required.


----------



## slowmotion (17 Dec 2019)

I would get a standard 1981 by 915 mm door and just make the door frame a bit wider to make up the extra width. Just add strips of wood the frame. Alternatively, use a narrower door and make up the extra width with a fixed glazed section. Try and steer clear of getting a custom glazed door made. I won't be cheap.


----------

